# Rabbit falling over



## Dannys05

Just a quick question. 
My rabbit started to act strange last week and started to fall over. I took him to the vets and he said it would be something like an ear infection or he might have a bad tooth. 

He gave us some anti biotics so I we started to give them to the rabbit and he was a lot better. The vet Said give them him for a week. 
We have just stopped today and he has started to fall over again. 

I am going to take him to the vets again tomorrow but I'm worries. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## DollyGirl08

Now I am not an expert, but i'm sure I recall someone mentioning before how symptoms like this can be a sign of VD? But please don't quote me on it, google it for more info.


----------



## Summersky

Is his head on the wonk? (head tilt)

Does the rabbit fall over sideways, or spin, as though it can't get its balance?

Head tilt can be caused by an ear infection that affects balance. So very prompt treatment with antibiotics can help.

I would get back to the vet fast, tomorrow, and they will probably give you more of the same, as the rabbit appeared to respond.

Some rabbits can get very bad (spinning, rolling, not being able to stay upright), but with careful nursing, they can come through, and have a good quality life.

The important thing is to treat them, then keep them eating and drinking - syringe feeding if necessary.

If your vet is rabbit savvy, they will advise a good treatment regime.

There are other causes of head tilt too (EC, that require a different treatment).

Do let us know how you get on at the vets.

There are people on here that have nursed rabbits through this - Funky is one.


----------



## Summersky

Dannys05 said:


> Just a quick question.
> My rabbit started to act strange last week and started to fall over. I took him to the vets and he said it would be something like an ear infection or he might have a bad tooth.
> 
> He gave us some anti biotics so I we started to give them to the rabbit and he was a lot better. The vet Said give them him for a week.
> We have just stopped today and he has started to fall over again.
> 
> I am going to take him to the vets again tomorrow but I'm worries.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks


that was a strange comment. Rabbits can have a lot of problems with their teeth - spurs, tooth root problems, abscesses, but the signs would different, unless the rabbit was that ill that it was weak, and therefore falling over


----------



## Dannys05

When we let the rabbit out of his cage he is fine. He can run around its just the odd occasion he falls over. 
And yeah like I Said the last week he has been taking anti biotics this has not happened. It's just not we have stopped it has started again. 
His head doesn't really tilt to one side.


----------



## Summersky

Definitely back to the vets.

Most likely causes? - ear infection or EC, causing loss of balance, but not possible to say for sure - only a good, rabbit savvy vet can do that.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## DollyGirl08

EC is what I meant lol, not VD. Where did I get that from! 

Hope your bun will be ok.


----------



## Funky

Summersky said:


> Definitely back to the vets.
> 
> Most likely causes? - ear infection or EC, causing loss of balance, but not possible to say for sure - only a good, rabbit savvy vet can do that.
> 
> Do let us know how you get on.


I would start panacur treatment anyway!
28 days course to treat EC-he should be worm anyway so you want cause him any harm.


----------



## sskmick

I don't have an answer but I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dannys05

Just to let you all know the vet said keep giving him the anti biotics for another 2 weeks. So far we are on the second day and he is not falling over at all anymore. 

Hopefully after the two weeks is up, whatever it is has gone. 

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## Summersky

Glad to hear things are improving again! Keep in touch. 

Everyone has a story to tell, and maybe you will be able to help someone else in the future.


----------

